# Lens replacement operation - eye specialist andalucía?



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Wasn't sure if I needed to start a new thread or not, I have seent that loads of advise has been given about contact lenses so maybe I am ok posting on this thread. My question is, has anyone had, or knows of someone who's had the operation whereby you have your eye lens replaced? It is actually the same operation as they do for cataracts and if so, what are your views and where did you have the op done? Also does anyone know who the leading eye specialist is in Andalusia?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lovethesun said:


> Wasn't sure if I needed to start a new thread or not, I have seent that loads of advise has been given about contact lenses so maybe I am ok posting on this thread. My question is, has anyone had, or knows of someone who's had the operation whereby you have your eye lens replaced? It is actually the same operation as they do for cataracts and if so, what are your views and where did you have the op done? Also does anyone know who the leading eye specialist is in Andalusia?


hi

I've given your question its own thread - but I'm afraid I don't know the answer....hopefully someone else will


----------

